# Quick Dry Cure Question



## louballs (Mar 10, 2013)

I have a recipe for dry cure which consists of the following for a 10lb. pork belly:
 

1 lb kosher salt
8 oz sugar
10 teaspoons pink curing salt
It states that you can add spices and herbs to add flavor. My question is, won't added extra powders, spices, etc. dilute the mixture?  I was going to make a chipotle brown sugar bacon with some chipotle powder. I just want to make sure that adding extra ingredients won't change how my cure affects the meat.

Thanks!

Lou


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 10, 2013)

louballs said:


> I have a recipe for dry cure which consists of the following for a 10lb. pork belly:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you get that disastrous and dangerous recipe?
Over a pound of salt and over 5 times the recommended safe amount of nitrite for a 10 lb. pork belly ?
I don't think so.

Do you have an accurate gram scale?


~Martin


----------



## louballs (Mar 10, 2013)

I got it from a food blog. But, thats why i always ask! I don't have a gram scale. My kitchen scale only goes to 1/10 ounces. What should my proper proportions be??


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 10, 2013)

The general rule of thumb is "one level teaspoon of cure #1 per 5 pounds of meat."
The amount of salt you use depends on personal preference and the type of salt.
Same with sugar.

~Martin


----------



## daveomak (Mar 11, 2013)

lou, evening..... That recipe looks like it is for 50#'s of pork....   Martin is correct, as usual....  

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## louballs (Mar 11, 2013)

THanks for the link! I assume then i can add other spices to the "sugar" amount to account for any dilution of the cure?  Is that a correct assumption?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Mar 11, 2013)

It's best to rub the cure, salt and sugar into the meat well and then add any extra stuff.


~Martin


----------



## louballs (Mar 11, 2013)

Great, thank you!


----------



## venture (Mar 11, 2013)

Put that recipe in the trash so nobody else could be victimized by it!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------

